# Family Visit Visa



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

My wife and children are visiting me during September... Must I get a family visit visa or, can they get in on a normal tourist visa? We are all UK citizens.

They will be staying with me during their visit.

Thx.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Neil

Since they have UK passports they get visas on arrival, no need to pre-arrange anything  They can also do a visa run if needed.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

They will get 30 days stamp on arrival. If they need longer you can extend for another 30 days at DRND (dhs.690) or drive to Oman border for another 30 day stamp (costs dhs,200 for the Oman visa0.


----------



## qwertyuiopme (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have arrived in dubai, and my resident visa application is under progress. My wife is still in India, and I have been advised that she can't make the trip till my resident permit is through.

Just wanted to know if she can travel on a normal visit visa and we can change the same to resident visa once my visa is through..

and if so how do go about it...

would have asked the company pro, but he is on leave...

thanks


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

qwertyuiopme said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have arrived in dubai, and my resident visa application is under progress. My wife is still in India, and I have been advised that she can't make the trip till my resident permit is through.
> 
> ...


 Hi,
I am in the same position as you are in, except I am not in UAE already. I was under the impression that the employer will get visas for both of us so that we could travel together from the USA (we are Indian citizens who live in the US). But the HR folks changed it around yesterday. I plan on getting a visit visa for my wife either through Emirates airlines or through my Wife's uncle. If you book a return ticket from anywhere in the world to Dubai, Emirates Airlines will give you a 30 day Visit visa electronically. You can go to 'Manage Your Booking;' in the emirates website and they will walk you through the process. No originals required, just copies. This works from the US and my wife had done this previously. Or the other option is to have your UAE resident family members apply the 60 day visa (expensive, something like 1200 AED) and it again takes about 3-4 days only. Again, no originals required, all you need to send them is your wife's passport copies. Once they get the visa they can fax or scan and email it to you and your wife can travel to UAE. Once you get your resident visa in your passport, the only criteria is that the wife has to exit the country and re-enter with a new dependent resident visa. I need to bring my wife along so that we can look for apartments. 

Thanks


----------

